

Link On YC Main Page Broken - frequentflyeru

The link,&quot;The most prestigious program for budding digital entrepreneurs&quot; to the Wired article on the YC front page is broken.
======
greenyoda
From the HN Guidelines link at the bottom of the page:

 _" Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something (e.g. to ask us
questions about Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about moderation). If you
want to say something to us, please send it to info@ycombinator.com."_

